# Chocolate Bayou Water Front Rental



## SuperHost

Water Front property, 2 bedroom, 2 bathroom, rental property: weekend, weekly, or monthly
Lighted fishing pier, short boat ride to West Bay, boat slip available


----------



## simprk

Contact info.? Rates?


----------



## watsonlabman

SuperHost said:


> Water Front property, 2 bedroom, 2 bathroom, rental property: weekend, weekly, or monthly
> Lighted fishing pier, short boat ride to West Bay, boat slip available
> View attachment 4621438


Can you send me info?


----------



## DonChuy

Sent pm

Haven't heard response


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

